# Long term boat mooring in Adriatic



## hp30hb

I would like to know the cost of mooring a boat in Otranto or other adriatic port on a longer term basis. I would also like to know on how safe it is to keep a boat moored over the winter months in Italy.


----------



## barrov

Hi hp30hp,

we are a LONG way from Otranto so we can't offer any decent advice directly. However, we have a boat moored in the North of the Adriatic all year round with no problems.

You can try googling 'posto barca otranto' for more info.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------

